# Front license plate.



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

How many have took the front license plate off?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nope... and no plans to do so.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

The new law goes into affect on July 1, 2020, not sure why someone would do that now.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

luredaddy said:


> The new law goes into affect on July 1, 2020, not sure why someone would do that now.


Exactly...and I'll probably just leave mine on...makes it a little easier for law enforcement too.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> The new law goes into affect on July 1, 2020, not sure why someone would do that now.


I know many that have and have seen several on the road. I haven't and won't unless Norton start up the speed cams on the interstates again.
I actually like the font plates as that is how I can tell whether the car coming at me is a cop or not. Works both ways.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

they should be mandatory but it's easier to change the law rather than enforce it


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

So will the price go down as we only receive 1 plate instead of two?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

squid_1 said:


> So will the price go down as we only receive 1 plate instead of two?


Well of course...if you're getting them after July 1st...you'll just pay for one instead of two...I'm assuming you can still use two plates if you want?..because now they can pull you over for only having one...will they be able to pull you over if you have two?..I doubt it...from what I hear, law enforcement isn't happy with this new law.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

squid_1 said:


> So will the price go down as we only receive 1 plate instead of two?


No! We pay for the sticker. The plates are an additional cost. But I wonder though after the law is in affect, will they only issue you one plate when you buy new ones?

Edit: I misunderstood your question about the fees. I thought you were referring to renewals.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

squid_1 said:


> So will the price go down as we only receive 1 plate instead of two?


Hello? It's the Gubment, of course it won't go down.  

THEY will save money, through fewer stickers/plates,which I'm sure will be applied to State debt or some other project that makes sense, and not be spent on frivolous things. 

Now, if you'll excuse me I have to go chase butterflies through the fields.


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

School districts and law enforcement are working to repeal the one plate law. I bought my truck in August and the dealership said they wouldn't put the front bracket on. After researching I installed the front plate.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I bought a new vehicle in August of last year, they said they weren't putting the front plates on any of the new vehicles because the law changing this year. Told them if I got a ticket, I would send it to them to pay. Knock on wood haven't had any trouble!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

My front bracket got ripped off in a accident 5 years ago. The dealership didnt put a new bracket on the new front bumper.
I've been driving without front plates for a while now... I kept hoping they hurry an change the law.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

My son got a ticket in North Royalton last February because the dealer didn't put a front plate on his new Subaru.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

I was once pulled over for no front license plate. Cop said he would give me a break on it this time…..but enjoy this seatbelt ticket instead. Hated both laws but at least I don't have to worry about one now.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

According to Ohio.com, DeWine was "not excited" by the measure, but noted the plate dilemma would be studied over the coming year.

As part of the transportation budget, Republican Gov. Mike DeWine also approved a gas tax increase by 10.5 cents a gallon and a tax on diesel fuel by 19 cents to maintain the state's deteriorating roads and bridges. The new tax rates start July 1. The increases mean Ohioans will pay a state tax rate of 38.5 cents per gallon on gas and 47 cents a gallon on diesel fuel.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Should have said " going to take the front plate off.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> My son got a ticket in North Royalton last February because the dealer didn't put a front plate on his new Subaru.


Those traffic guys in NR do more fishing(phishing) than all of us combined.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Either most or all of the states surrounding Ohio don't require a front plate so I'm okay with not having one here either. There are so many Ohio vehicles running around without a front plate right and the world hasn't collapsed so I can't see the big deal. My wife's new Subaru doesn't have one but I do, I had them add the bracket to my 2018 F-150.
When the law passes, I'm taking that plate off.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

polebender said:


> No! We pay for the sticker. The plates are an additional cost. But I wonder though after the law is in affect, will they only issue you one plate when you buy new ones?
> 
> Edit: I misunderstood your question about the fees. I thought you were referring to renewals.


Right, the PLATES are an additonal cost...theres gotta be some type of fee they will remove for only needing one plate...may not be much but you will be paying fee's for 1 plate instead of 2.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

We can finally have something other than a state plate. Have seen plates that I would put on the front but never could. It might get changed again but can enjoy another plate for a while.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Doubt the license fees get cheaper, it's ohio! They'll probably go up for just one plate!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

a friend of mine in tn got pulled over for having his plate on the rear (only one plate required in tn) of his truck while pulling a box trailer. he was told in no uncertain terms to move his plate to the front where it should be. that tn law was to have the plate on the front of all vehicles where it could be seen. he moved his plate to the front a few months ago. so far so good.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> My son got a ticket in North Royalton last February because the dealer didn't put a front plate on his new Subaru.


Your son should of got a ticket for buying a Subaru


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

luredaddy said:


> The new law goes into affect on July 1, 2020, not sure why someone would do that now.


Well I bought a new car for my wife and the dealership (Elyria) said local police has instructed them not to install front plates.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

ezbite said:


> Your son should of got a ticket for buying a Subaru


Why?


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm sure before too long we wont have to have plates, it will all be over wifi and bluetooth...


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

sherman51 said:


> a friend of mine in tn got pulled over for having his plate on the rear (only one plate required in tn) of his truck while pulling a box trailer. he was told in no uncertain terms to move his plate to the front where it should be. that tn law was to have the plate on the front of all vehicles where it could be seen. he moved his plate to the front a few months ago. so far so good.


so this was an OH vehicle in TN? TN only has the rear plate. not sure how they can enforce another state's vehicle law when you are not in that state? very interesting... of course he should get busted if only front plate too as OH requires both as of today?

i always thought they had to respect your home state regulations but not enforce them... for example, as a TN resident, when I am in OH, i only need meet TN regulations - which means no license plate on my personal trailers, no license plate on front of vehicle either. TN does encourage you to plate personal trailers for out of state travel but likewise they are not even titled in TN.

Only place i have seen "cross state" vehicle law enforcement is in Alabama when pulling a trailer (box trailer) with commercial markings, they will nail you for having a commercial trailer without license plate - which is required for commercial trailers in TN. AL police would sit at boarder and pickup $$ on big motocross race weekends with all the TN construction folks with logo-ed trailers as they entered the AL. TN is pretty lax about such things in most locations so most folks do not plate their commercial box trailers here.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I haven't taken mine off, but to be honest I have no idea if it's still there! I can't remember the last time I checked.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

I'll do what benefits law enforcement, leave it on if I have a choice


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

crappiedude said:


> Either most or all of the states surrounding Ohio don't require a front plate so I'm okay with not having one here either. There are so many Ohio vehicles running around without a front plate right and the world hasn't collapsed so I can't see the big deal. My wife's new Subaru doesn't have one but I do, I had them add the bracket to my 2018 F-150.
> When the law passes, I'm taking that plate off.


This 100%, I've lived in the tri state area for the last 14 years or so and at least half the cars I see in Ohio don't have front license plates (Whether Ohio or out of state that don't require it). Do motorcycles have front license plates, if a person gets temp tags do they give you a set, how are all the states that only require a single plate getting by? Was pulled over for this once when I was 17 (early 2000's) on my way to dragway 42 with my buddies to race our cars. Cops spent the whole time asking about my ride and nitrous bottle in the back and seemed to careless about the plate.
In the big scheme of things I would hope law enforcement has bigger fish to fry than if a person has 1 vs 2 plates displayed on a vehicle.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

ezbite said:


> Your son should of got a ticket for buying a Subaru


No different then a Toyota in my book just saying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Guys just error on the side of caution! Until it becomes legal why take the chance ? The dealer isn’t going to pay your ticket if you get one, it’s takes all of 5 minutes to do it yourself. Aesthetically I agree, I prefer no plate! But I will say as a police officer (one of the mean ol’ NR ones mentioned above), it is beneficial in doing our job. So love it or hate it, I recommend keeping it on until the law change goes into effect. And for what it’s worth, I love my Yota truck!


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Another new tax extra 100 for plates on electric vehicles.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Matt63 said:


> Another new tax extra 100 for plates on electric vehicles.


Gotta pay their share of the road repairs somehow!


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Hypothetical scenario...…...Small child abducted. LEO have plate number and description of car. Perp and LEO at 4 way stop going in opposite direction. If that perps car had a front plate the LEO could immediately identify the car. If it saves one child it's worth it to me. I'm sure there are other scenarios where it would help catch a criminal.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

icebucketjohn said:


> Nope... and no plans to do so.


Regardless the silly law, I figure I look more law-abiding. You could potentially have an amber alerted car pass you the opposite direction and you wont know it. Same with law enforcement or anyone else. Any other criminal could pass. It's a dumb law!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

s.a.m said:


> Gotta pay their share of the road repairs somehow!


We need more toll roads! 80 is the only one and I bet 71 and probably 75 get more traffic. 90 east of cleveland too. I'm all for open road tolling like illinois and PA turnpike. Visiting drivers should have to chip in to repair our roads too! A little fill up on the way doesnt cut it. I know I top my tank off before hitting indiana or PA usually since it tends to be cheaper. Along the indiana border its saved me enough on a fill up to justify crossing to michigan right off the Indiana turnpike. These silly gas increases and other fees are kinda silly at least until all vehicles are electric it's not even. 

I'm a hybrid and it's a bit silly when you can buy some compact cars with great gas consumption. Might as well raise compact car registration as well!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

s.a.m said:


> Doubt the license fees get cheaper, it's ohio! They'll probably go up for just one plate!!


They wont. It's to save _them_ money. If they lowered fees and charged you for just 1, it would save _you_ money, not ohio.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

matticito said:


> We need more toll roads! 80 is the only one and I bet 71 and probably 75 get more traffic. 90 east of cleveland too. I'm all for open road tolling like illinois and PA turnpike. Visiting drivers should have to chip in to repair our roads too! A little fill up on the way doesnt cut it. I know I top my tank off before hitting indiana or PA usually since it tends to be cheaper. Along the indiana border its saved me enough on a fill up to justify crossing to michigan right off the Indiana turnpike. These silly gas increases and other fees are kinda silly at least until all vehicles are electric it's not even.
> 
> I'm a hybrid and it's a bit silly when you can buy some compact cars with great gas consumption. Might as well raise compact car registration as well!


i run 75, 71, and 90 all the time and i am putting a 90gal aux fuel tank in my truck this year just to piss you off even more... ;^) when OH roads are good, they are great. when they suck, I have to replace tie rods and suspension components - oh I pay, I pay a lot... but seriously, I don't have a big problem with toll roads. they just damn well better be great and let me run at an unobstructed speed.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

matticito said:


> They wont. It's to save _them_ money. If they lowered fees and charged you for just 1, it would save _you_ money, not ohio.


Didn't know that I said it'd save Ohio money!


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

matticito said:


> Regardless the silly law, I figure I look more law-abiding. You could potentially have an amber alerted car pass you the opposite direction and you wont know it. Same with law enforcement or anyone else. Any other criminal could pass. It's a dumb law!


How many cars can you ID at 55mph coming at you and read their plate to find an Amber alert plate#? Just curious..


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

privateer said:


> so this was an OH vehicle in TN? TN only has the rear plate. not sure how they can enforce another state's vehicle law when you are not in that state? very interesting... of course he should get busted if only front plate too as OH requires both as of today?
> 
> i always thought they had to respect your home state regulations but not enforce them... for example, as a TN resident, when I am in OH, i only need meet TN regulations - which means no license plate on my personal trailers, no license plate on front of vehicle either. TN does encourage you to plate personal trailers for out of state travel but likewise they are not even titled in TN.
> 
> Only place i have seen "cross state" vehicle law enforcement is in Alabama when pulling a trailer (box trailer) with commercial markings, they will nail you for having a commercial trailer without license plate - which is required for commercial trailers in TN. AL police would sit at boarder and pickup $$ on big motocross race weekends with all the TN construction folks with logo-ed trailers as they entered the AL. TN is pretty lax about such things in most locations so most folks do not plate their commercial box trailers here.


sorry for not making it clear. this was a tn resident in tn with only one plate. i've never heard of putting one plate on the front anywhere before.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Mickey said:


> Hypothetical scenario...…...Small child abducted. LEO have plate number and description of car. Perp and LEO at 4 way stop going in opposite direction. If that perps car had a front plate the LEO could immediately identify the car. If it saves one child it's worth it to me. I'm sure there are other scenarios where it would help catch a criminal.


So what happens in all the states surrounding Ohio where you don't need a front plate?
It's just plain a stupid law...get rid of it.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

add 2 more Subarus in my family and none have had front license plates for several years, they wanted like $200 for the bracket to put it on. Me and wife have the front plate on the front dash collecting dust, been pulled over a couple of times for speeding and none ever mentioned the plates which were right there on the dash for them to see.
PS Folks seem to forget that for many years, the Subaru's were the car made with the highest percentage of American made parts. LOL


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Some vehicles have a big indented spot with ugly fastener holes made right into the bumper. They are going to look a hell of a lot worse without a plate.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Lewis said:


> Some vehicles have a big indented spot with ugly fastener holes made right into the bumper. They are going to look a hell of a lot worse without a plate.


and here's another reason to buy a Subaru....they don't


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

s.a.m said:


> How many cars can you ID at 55mph coming at you and read their plate to find an Amber alert plate#? Just curious..


Quite a few driving down city streets at 25 or 35mph. Idk why I'm always looking at plates, I see what state they are, see if they're personalized etc. It was always a game watching plates as a child on the road. Kept me busy I guess.

Even on a highway you may recognize a make and color of a car and be faster to see the plate. It's only 6 characters ffs


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Lewis said:


> Some vehicles have a big indented spot with ugly fastener holes made right into the bumper. They are going to look a hell of a lot worse without a plate.


buy your car in PA as those states get the bumper without the holes... at least in past it was like that.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Lewis said:


> Some vehicles have a big indented spot with ugly fastener holes made right into the bumper. They are going to look a hell of a lot worse without a plate.


We bought a 2014 durango it has small indents to put the screws in the bracket I never installed it and told the wife if she got pulled over for no plate to play dumb and blame her lazy husband.
Side note dealers in Ohio have to supply a front plate bracket at no charge due to the front plate law until it goes into effect


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Bought a '18 F-150. Came with a front plate bracket. Never put the plate on. Currently under the back seat. 

Now that I've typed this I'm sure I'll get pulled over tonight lol.

I'm all for states rights over the fed, but why is it ok in one state and not in another? Makes no sense. Coming from KS where it was only required on the back I couldn't bring myself to put one on the front. Never have, never will.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

I purchased a Hyundai Tiburon back in 2007, it did not have a front plate mount and I had no plans on drilling into the bumper to create one. In the past 13 years of ownership, not once have I been pulled over or cited for not having a front plate (when I had been pulled over) so no, will continue leaving it off.


----------



## spin the wheel (Mar 14, 2010)

I've had this on the end of my tool box for 40 years
It's finally going to see the road


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

spin the wheel said:


> I've had this on the end of my tool box for 40 years
> It's finally going to see the road


That stuff is nasty...leave it on the tool box


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

crappiedude said:


> That stuff is nasty...leave it on the tool box


Does it even exist anymore? Besides, when it was around, it was Detroit beer! Why surround it with a Cleveland Browns frame?


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

s.a.m said:


> How many cars can you ID at 55mph coming at you and read their plate to find an Amber alert plate#? Just curious..


About 90% of em, if they aren't muddied up up....


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Love the Stroh's plate. That's what i'm talking about.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

buckeyebowman said:


> Does it even exist anymore? Besides, when it was around, it was Detroit beer! Why surround it with a Cleveland Browns frame?


Yes it still exists. You can get it at mijers or krogers, but only in the 30 pks i think.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Hatchetman said:


> About 90% of em, if they aren't muddied up up....


Your good! I'm lucky to to get a number or letter or two off the front plate of a car coming at me why,especially if I'm the driver... 
We write down the plates we see why on long trips to kill time with the family. Lol I might or might not need glasses,might wanna get that checked here soon....



I drive a leased company vehicle with pa tags,they must not require the front plate. But always wondered considering I drive it 100% of the time in ohio,what law would apply to me. I'm assuming pa's because they prolly dont even offer a front plate.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

How do the scanners on police cars work? Are they able to get a reading on on coming traffic w/o a front plate? Is that what there for? I've just always been told they scan license plates. Never have actually asked a police officer.....


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

s.a.m said:


> How many cars can you ID at 55mph coming at you and read their plate to find an Amber alert plate#? Just curious..


A lot more than you probably realize. I work in law enforcement, and while this is not some huge set back for us, it does take away another avenue of probable cause to stop a car with. I work in a large suburb of Cleveland and we use that to stop suspicious vehicles, or vehicles that may have just been involved in a crime. Very few cities (unfortunately they still exist) actually write that ticket for the sole purpose of writing that ticket.

The law in general just makes our job slightly more difficult, but that's with everything these days. Job just gets harder and harder.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Saugeyefisher said:


> How do the scanners on police cars work? Are they able to get a reading on on coming traffic w/o a front plate? Is that what there for? I've just always been told they scan license plates. Never have actually asked a police officer.....


 yes the moving cameras mounted on the back of police vehicles will read license plates coming at, or going away from the patrol vehicle. Most of the time this technology is used to find stolen vehicles or people with warrants.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

thephildo0916 said:


> yes the moving cameras mounted on the back of police vehicles will read license plates coming at, or going away from the patrol vehicle. Most of the time this technology is used to find stolen vehicles or people with warrants.


Cool,thanks...


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

thephildo0916 said:


> A lot more than you probably realize. I work in law enforcement, and while this is not some huge set back for us, it does take away another avenue of probable cause to stop a car with. I work in a large suburb of Cleveland and we use that to stop suspicious vehicles, or vehicles that may have just been involved in a crime. Very few cities (unfortunately they still exist) actually write that ticket for the sole purpose of writing that ticket.
> 
> The law in general just makes our job slightly more difficult, but that's with everything these days. Job just gets harder and harder.


I can appreciate the field you're in is rather challenging and I know myself, would probably be burned out within a month and couldn't do it. I do want to touch upon two things you brought up which may be an unpopular opinion and not directed specifically at you. I wonder people's opinion on license plate readers? I feel they are an invasion of privacy and not the biggest fan. On the flip side if my truck was stolen would love to have it recovered, I'm not sure if it's worth the loss is privacy. I feel we sometimes let technology get ahead before we catch up to the who, why, and how it's being used. Is license plate reading just driving by ok, would you be ok with facial recognition software in public domains noting your where you travel, dna database collected at birth? It's easy to say "If you are not doing anything who cares", well sure but who knows how it will be used in the future, and do you want to be hassled for a system error or data entered incorrectly?
The second point, I appreciate your honesty about using the front license plate as a tool to stop suspicious vehicles. But using such a tool or similar law's with the purpose of fishing for violations has flaws. What are you classifying as suspicious? A beater car that might need it's muffler fixed driven by a guy who likes like he spent all day working outside or the cute blonde driving the new SUV. Perhaps you are using experience or perhaps you are unknowingly using bias so the cute blonde rolling in a new car gets a pass though she has purse full of coke and the guy gets stopped after a hard days work for simply missing a plate. 
Law's shouldn't make it harder for an officer to do their job. Some laws are written in a way to protect a citizens rights. I can understand how at times an officer could perceive this, but if 99 out of a 100 times something isn't done by the book and it's gets "the job done" what about the one time it impacts an innocent person negatively. 
The above isn't intended as a dig at law enforcement and I hope those who do work out in the field stay safe on a daily basis.


----------



## Jay Mchels (Aug 2, 2017)

Matt63 said:


> Another new tax extra 100 for plates on electric vehicles.


Actually, it’s $100.00 for hybrids, and $200.00 for totally electric vehicles.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

burnsj5 said:


> I can appreciate the field you're in is rather challenging and I know myself, would probably be burned out within a month and couldn't do it. I do want to touch upon two things you brought up which may be an unpopular opinion and not directed specifically at you. I wonder people's opinion on license plate readers? I feel they are an invasion of privacy and not the biggest fan. On the flip side if my truck was stolen would love to have it recovered, I'm not sure if it's worth the loss is privacy. I feel we sometimes let technology get ahead before we catch up to the who, why, and how it's being used. Is license plate reading just driving by ok, would you be ok with facial recognition software in public domains noting your where you travel, dna database collected at birth? It's easy to say "If you are not doing anything who cares", well sure but who knows how it will be used in the future, and do you want to be hassled for a system error or data entered incorrectly?
> The second point, I appreciate your honesty about using the front license plate as a tool to stop suspicious vehicles. But using such a tool or similar law's with the purpose of fishing for violations has flaws. What are you classifying as suspicious? A beater car that might need it's muffler fixed driven by a guy who likes like he spent all day working outside or the cute blonde driving the new SUV. Perhaps you are using experience or perhaps you are unknowingly using bias so the cute blonde rolling in a new car gets a pass though she has purse full of coke and the guy gets stopped after a hard days work for simply missing a plate.
> Law's shouldn't make it harder for an officer to do their job. Some laws are written in a way to protect a citizens rights. I can understand how at times an officer could perceive this, but if 99 out of a 100 times something isn't done by the book and it's gets "the job done" what about the one time it impacts an innocent person negatively.
> The above isn't intended as a dig at law enforcement and I hope those who do work out in the field stay safe on a daily basis.


Yeah I didn't agree with a couple things he said either...


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Side note dealers in Ohio have to supply a front plate bracket at no charge due to the front plate law until it goes into effect


Just bought the wife a new Honda. The sales lady told us the dealers in Ohio are required to still supply the license bracket on the front by law. She also said the luxury dealers like Acura and Lexus are ignoring the law and not putting them on unless told to by the customer.



> How do the scanners on police cars work? Are they able to get a reading on on coming traffic w/o a front plate? Is that what there for? I've just always been told they scan license plates.


One thing people don't realize that many law enforcement have in-car cameras that can actually dim the oncoming car's headlights at night and look into the interior of the car and see what's going on just like it was daylight. Saw one in action after a deer/car accident and he quickly shut it off saying "you weren't supposed to see that". That was the Ohio Highway Patrol. Don't know if any local city or county sheriff cars have that capability but it wouldn't surprise me.
So if you're tipping a brewsky at night thinking the oncoming traffic cannot see you, you better think again.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Lewzer said:


> Just bought the wife a new Honda. The sales lady told us the dealers in Ohio are required to still supply the license bracket on the front by law. She also said the luxury dealers like Acura and Lexus are ignoring the law and not putting them on unless told to by the customer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound admissable in court to me...under your scenario anyway.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

My new truck does not have the bracket on the front and the dealer just gave me the plates. I don't plan on putting the front one on but will put it under the front seat and claim there is no bracket!


----------

